# Acute Renal Failure Pup Survivors



## MrsF (May 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone. My 7 month old girl, Frida, got diagnosed with acute renal failure on Saturday and has been in the hospital on aggressive fluid treatment since then. She has responded well to the treatment but obviously there is a long road ahead to recovery and the Dr told me that it will probably become an issue later in her life. I'm very grateful that she has responded to the treatment positively as he also told me that most pups unfortunately don't make it.
My question is if there is anyone who has gone through this with their pup and if they have any advice in terms of diet or anything that will help her stay healthy.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! That much have been so scary. I'm glad Frida is responding so well. 

Thankfully I haven't experienced that first hand, but I would recommend a raw diet. The naturally higher moisture content of fresh meat versus a dried product is particularly helpful for dogs with kidney problems. If kibble is more up your alley, I would just try to find the highest quality you can afford and consider adding water or bone broth to moisten it. 

Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## MrsF (May 12, 2015)

Thank you so much. I'm going to do some more research and have a chat to her Doctor. If I get any wiser I'll share


----------

